# Hang / move large tv by myself - is there a tool or jig?



## dtximages (Aug 23, 2021)

I have a 75inch Samsung Frame tv on the wall. I need to be able to take it down. I cannot do this alone. However, I figured there's got to be some cool tool I can use as a "helper". Like an adjustable saw horse to use on one side. A mini crane. Something to support one side while I unhook it from the wall.. 

I've found some interesting possibilities like: farm jacks, fastcap poles, automotive cranes (big and expensive)..

Anyway, I'm surprised there isn't a product out there directly made for something like this. 

I was trying to NOT have to build something but open to all ideas.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

A drywall lift. Or hire a teenager

Drywall and Panel Hoist 88Lb Capacity Max Lifting 114inch


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

Weighs 94 lbs & it's high up. 
Rent a 4:1 ratio block & tackle, anchor it in the ceiling joist, .
And if the kid hurts himself you're probably liable.


----------



## dtximages (Aug 23, 2021)

rjniles said:


> A drywall lift. Or hire a teenager
> 
> Drywall and Panel Hoist 88Lb Capacity Max Lifting 114inch


That looks very close to what I was thinking. I might have to do some rigging to it to make it "tv-safe".. There's a thing called the "E-Z TV Lift" but it's like $1500.

There really needs to be a better option for this. I like to mess around and move tv's too much. 65inch is the largest I can man-handle myself.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

are you sure of how your mount works ? i have seen where a frame is screwed to the tv, the mount is on the wall. then the tv is "hung" onto the mount, and 2 pins are pushed in to hold the tv from falling off.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

The drywall lift can be rented instead of purchased

Bud


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Tv's that large usually are on a "lift off" type of bracket.
I would worry about using anything mechanical and risking breaking the TV....they are quite fragile.
If you CAN'T get someone to help then you probably don't have a choice.
I'd expect it to weigh 50 to 75# at most.


----------



## dtximages (Aug 23, 2021)

I think I got it! I need an electric standing desk.. Most raise to 48 inches and the bottom of my tv is only 43 inches. 

I'll build a cradle out of wood and carpet it for safety. Scoot the desk right under the tv and raise it up so the wood assembly grabs the bottom and hoists it up, then lean it over onto a slanted wood carpeted back that I'll make..

I'm a little surprised there's not a better option. 

My second option is the Air Bag TV Drop mentioned above. That serves this purpose and is also fun for the whole family.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

A new 75" TV weights very little (60-70 pounds), it is just bulky and hard for 1 person to handle. Could not someone in the family you mention not help you?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

How is the TV currently mounted to the wall? Static mount? Adjustable mount?


----------



## dtximages (Aug 23, 2021)

Its currently mounted on its static (but swivel) mount. Keep in mind its a Samsung Frame so it's supposed to sit flush with the wall. 

That's one problem, it's not sitting flush in the top left corner. I need to make some adjustments to the mount to make it sit closer to the wall like it's supposed to.


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

I’ve been considering buying “The Frame” TV, and have been specifically looking at its mounting. This TV is intended to mimic a piece of art, so its built-in wall mounting bracket holds the TV flat against the wall and only allows it to pull out a few inches during the installation process.

Most solutions are going to have the same issue, even the electric lift desk that you last mentioned. When projecting baseboards at the floor are considered, the TV is going to have to be suspended outside of the base of the lift. The 75” TV weighs over 85 lbs., so that is not an insignificant force trying to tip the holder over as you're moving it. You’ll also need the ability to make fine vertical and horizontal movements when you’re attaching/detaching the TV from its mount. If the floor is carpeted I doubt that would be possible.

Chris


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

If it was me, assuming it's the typical "hooks onto mount fastened to wall" system, I'd build a rack out of 2x4s. Put the rack on a table, or raise it up high enough so that the TV can easily be lifted off the mount and placed on the rack. Line the rack with towels to avoid scratching the TV frame. Lift one side off the wall mount and lay it on the rack, then do the other side.


----------



## dtximages (Aug 23, 2021)

huesmann, that's what I was thinking as well.. I might amend your drawing a bit to lean the vertical brown bar backwards to give the tv something to rest on.


----------



## squared80 (Feb 18, 2021)

You can hire someone to do it cheaper and faster than it is to rent a lift of some kind.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

dtximages said:


> huesmann, that's what I was thinking as well.. I might amend your drawing a bit to lean the vertical brown bar backwards to give the tv something to rest on.


My thinking was that you put the TV on the left side, which gives it some room to lean to the right. But depending how much lean you have, you may want some additional horizontal support to keep it from tipping over.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

I wouldn't risk it.
Hanging or removing TV's 70 inch plus always takes 2 Men and a Boy Scout.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Beer and a neighbor, or friend.

Beer afterwards of course.


----------

